# Herro Bwistow....



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

I think we needs a new thread as nothin seems to be happnin at mo, give us summut to chat about peepz, I am bored shitless at work today....


----------



## mattysthebest (May 6, 2008)

what are you up to this weekend mate any thing interesrting or not


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

Not a great deal my friend except for getting high as per usual, and you?


----------



## mattysthebest (May 6, 2008)

preety much the same thing mate


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

So dude, what exactly are you the best at?


----------



## mattysthebest (May 6, 2008)

everything mate


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

So, why are you sat next to me in this shitty place doing the same shitty work as myself?


----------



## mattysthebest (May 6, 2008)

alright good one got me there mate


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2008)

I was going to say Bristol's a small place .... Bombscare and Fizzer live in the same house and post messages to each other ....


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

Where are you sat dude?


----------



## electrogirl (May 6, 2008)

hello there. i am here. in bristol. that is all.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2008)

I'm probably on the next floor ...


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 6, 2008)

Hello Electrogirl, now that is a kool name, where to in Brizzle are thee my lurve?


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> Hello Electrogirl, now that is a kool name, where to in Brizzle are thee my lurve?



well at the moment i am at work and i can see lovely temple meads from my window.

otherwise i frequent southville aka lower clifton

and thou?


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Mornin Electogirl, well, I have a view of the Axa building over in Filton as I work opposite UWE. But, I can be found hanging with the kids in da club or even taking a nice long stroll with my pet pig over in Warmley on an evening


----------



## mattysthebest (May 7, 2008)

what is your pet pigs name greenthumb77?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

i'm in henbury atm on my day off... but i work in clifton normally!


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

No dude, my pets name is Pigz, and she is a staffie in a pigs body...

Hi Strung out, hows it going over in henbury?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

quite sunny atm, i might venture out and get me hair cut in town later, go for a few drinks, enjoy the weather an' all that. drink through the weekend comedown maybe...


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

So dude, why are you not working today, like the rest of us robots...


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

i work alternate 4 day weeks and 6 day weeks. this is my 4 day week (with an extra day off for bank holiday!)


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

You lucky bugger got any jobs going at your place then, lol...


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

welli leave on thursday of next week so you can have my job! shit wages though


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

What is it that you do?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

sell furniture to rich cunts for £5.80 an hour


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

I cant stand rich cunts. I now understand why you are leaving. I work in a shitty contact centre for 7 squid an hour if you fancy it?


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

its ok, i just got a new job in an organic food shop for £8 an hour starting next week!


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Fair play, I wish you well, but you do realise that the rich cunts you are trying to escape from usually purchase these products, lol


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> its ok, i just got a new job in an organic food shop for £8 an hour starting next week!



wowsas. that's alot! is it fresh and wild?


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Fresh and wild, thats me that is


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

fresh and wild is great cos you can go in and eat all the free testers and then leave.



yeah! me 1, capitalism nil! yeah!


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Directions please


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2008)

haha, yeah, i'll still be serving the rich cunts but at least i'll be getting £8 an hour for it! and yup, it's fresh n wild


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> haha, yeah, i'll still be serving the rich cunts but at least i'll be getting £8 an hour for it! and yup, it's fresh n wild



oh man. the triangle is just a haven for good lunches. rocotillos, gustos, fresh adn wild, and the best of them all,

MAGIC ROLL. now i want a magic roll.


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Whats in a magic roll?


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> Whats in a magic roll?



magic rolls are amazing. you can have whatever you want and they are in flatbread which is then toasted.

the other day i had marinated chicken, with houmus, sweet chilli sauce, salad, cheese and roasted vegetables.

oh god. i'm hungry now.


there's one on the triangle and redcliffe street.


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

Ah man, I am also hungry now, not on luch till 1.45 though.

Are you rich?


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> Ah man, I am also hungry now, not on luch till 1.45 though.
> 
> Are you rich?



well my wallet is too small for these fifties.


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

what the 50 pence pieces?


----------



## electrogirl (May 7, 2008)

greenthumb77 said:


> what the 50 pence pieces?



you found me out


----------



## greenthumb77 (May 7, 2008)

LOL< Great minds eh.


----------

